# FLy line basket?



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I just started fly fishing and it seems like a stripping basket of some sort would be very usefull.. i figured that out today as I had a shot at a nice overslot red and the line became tangled around my pushole .. and it was one of the only fish i saw all morning!!  So if anyone could give me some info on types of stripping baskets they use or could recommend something!! thanks


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

If you're in a boat, a basket isn't always needed. Get a couple of towels and cover any offending hardware like trolling motors, cleats, and the end of the push pole. I had the same problem and towels solved it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sometimes a basket is the best solution.
You can make one, or order from a catalog.
Question is, do you want to wear it or set it on deck?


previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1249234130


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

The Mangrove hip shooter is fast becoming a favorite among many anglers. It was developed by some Floridians and is now available through most major retailers(basspro, cabela's etc.). There are other baskets available as well, but if you're already working with limited deck space the towel method works great and won't kill you foot space. Another issue to consider is that making a couple of practice cast before you start hunting down your prey will help get any twist out of the line, thus making it less likely to snag on  itself, and other objects. Good luck!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Not exactly the most stylish thing out there but it works for me on the boat or walking the watersedge. Walmart bin with 2 holes drilled in the side for the bungee waist band and a few in the bottom and used tie wraps as "fingers" to keep the line from tangling. cut 2 half circles on each end to hold the rod. 
If yer not affraid of looking like a dork...like this cat....then make one!


----------



## Shallowfly (Dec 16, 2006)

For the boat I use a collapsible leaf basket from the local Ace Hardware store for under $20.00. It really helps when its windy. 

For wading where it is needed I use the dorky plastic tray like the Green Hornet showed. You can make one in 10 minutes for less than $10.00 with a drill and items purchased: bungee cord (30 inch works for me), plastic tray, and tie wraps.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got one when I was down in Florida and I sure do like it. It keeps my line out of the sand/ mud when I'm wading. I have not tried one on a boat yet.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

> Not exactly the most stylish thing out there but it works for me on the boat or walking the watersedge. Walmart bin with 2 holes drilled in the side for the bungee waist band and a few in the bottom and used tie wraps as "fingers" to keep the line from tangling. cut 2 half circles on each end to hold the rod.
> If yer not affraid of looking like a dork...like this cat....then make one!



Funny! I have a pair of the exact same ones. One for me and one for my dad.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Exactly!
I just cut out the gray part and smoothed it down and it holds the rod just fine.


----------

